
5 Reasons Not to Write Your Own Code - nickb
http://wakeuplater.com/website-building/5-reasons-not-to-write-your-own-code.aspx
======
ScottWhigham
Interesting. I fully buy into the "My time is money" idea and almost always
use that when it comes to "Build vs Buy". If it's break-even or worse, I buy.
I use a lot of 3rd party controls on our sites but hand-code 99% of it as it
(1) fun, (2) a great learning oppty, and (3) sometimes off-the-shelf controls
do not do what I need.

